# Adding accent bands to your pens



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2012)

For a few years now I have been making accent rings and accent bands using sterling silver. Adding the bands involved cutting grooves in the blanks and swaging the bands in place and was a very slow and tedious process.

A few months ago I started thinking about how to add the bands in a much easier and faster way and after trying several ideas I now have gotten the process down pretty pat, at least good enough to share!

I don't recall many if any members adding accent bands to their pens and don't know if it's because they just don't want to or don't know how.

So, if any of you kitless folks are looking to add some color to your plain ole pens, let me know. If there is enough interest I'll put together a little tutorial.

Adding the bands doesn't require any special tooling and can be done 100% on a wood lathe so no excuses for those who don't have a metal lathe! 

To show you what I am talking about, here are a few pens I'm working on in my little assembly line! This batch all gets double silver cap bands and lower body silver rings.


----------



## JF36 (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't wait to see what those will look like when finished. I would be interested in seeing your tutorial on adding the accent rings.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2012)

me too - a tutorial would be something I'd gladly read.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 13, 2012)

George, I think this would be a great tutorial.
You have my vote!


----------



## Focushere (Jan 13, 2012)

A tutorial would be great!


----------



## TonyBal (Jan 13, 2012)

Tutorial please!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Alzey (Jan 13, 2012)

I would be interested in the tutorial as well.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 13, 2012)

I asked you before, so you know I want to know.


----------



## skeenum (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, please write a tutorial to share your method.

Thanks,


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2012)

hewunch said:


> I asked you before, so you know I want to know.


 I know and I'm sorry for not getting anything out yet.  A few others have been asking as well so I figured rather than corresponding offline, I'd do it once on the forum.  This way, more people will see it and more will have a chance to chime in with their ideas, possibly something I missed or overlooked or even a better way (like that could happen :biggrin.

In the past I've posted photos and details in a thread THEN if there were no changes, I'd put it in the library.


----------



## navycop (Jan 13, 2012)

Show me the method to your madness..


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 13, 2012)

I needed this information for the last pen I posted :redface: Please post it!


----------



## BSea (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm interested.  I've done some thin aluminum with segmenting, but nothing that wide.  I think I could do it, but I always like to see another persons method.  Especially when they have already done it.:wink:


----------



## philb (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan! 

Those semi made pens look like they're gonna be classy!!


----------



## soligen (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm interested - I cant say I'm sure what you mean by "Swaged".  You had mentioned this some months ago and I looked up the word and still didn't get what you mean.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

George anytime you post a tutorial we all learn something so my vote is yes and one of these days someone might even have something to add but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## run91 (Jan 13, 2012)

Love to see how it's done also


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm definitely interested! I was just thinking of posting this very question today so perfect timing George!


----------



## Manny (Jan 13, 2012)

So funny. When I first saw you post a pen with accent bands I tried to make them myself. I just segmented. If you have an easier way to put them on I would love to see it. 

Manny


----------



## RichF (Jan 13, 2012)

George,

I have been thinking about doing this very thing lately.  I have ideas in my head, but have yet to get enough time to try them out.  I would love to see how you are doing it.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I would be interested in seeing how you do this George.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 13, 2012)

George, the info (tutorial) will always be welcomed coming from you.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 13, 2012)

one more vote


----------



## Lenny (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes Please!!!    :worship:


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: accent bands*

Double ditto!



Texatdurango said:


> For a few years now I have been making accent rings and accent bands using sterling silver. Adding the bands involved cutting grooves in the blanks and swaging the bands in place and was a very slow and tedious process.
> 
> A few months ago I started thinking about how to add the bands in a much easier and faster way and after trying several ideas I now have gotten the process down pretty pat, at least good enough to share!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackPearl (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, I have no pride I will be the first to beg,  Please Please Please post a tutorial.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 13, 2012)

A tutorial on how you do it would be great.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2012)

Instead of a full blown tutorial I did a small write up which I think will work just fine.  It lives here.... http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-accent-bands-pens-91842/#post1340482

If you have any suggestions, please make comments on that thread.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to share this.


----------



## ras619 (Jan 13, 2012)

Would love to have the tutorial. Nice looking bands.:biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the info.  It is now stored in my pdf files.  Things such as this is one of the many things that make the IAP a wonderful community.  Again, thank you.
Charles


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2012)

ras619 said:


> Would love to have the tutorial. Nice looking bands.:biggrin:


 Amarillo...... wow, first time I've seen anyone from my old home town on the forum!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 13, 2012)

I am in.  I wanna know


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 14, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> ras619 said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to have the tutorial. Nice looking bands.:biggrin:
> ...



LOL!! George, i grew up in Amarillo,12 somthin odd years:biggrin:


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi George, I'll chime in here too - I would very much like to pick up any tips you can offer!

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## 043Turning (Jan 14, 2012)

me Tooooooooo


----------



## lorbay (Jan 14, 2012)

+ 20 or whatever the count is on the tutorial.

Lin.


----------

